

Ask HN: Best Health Insurance option for founders before you get funding - vjanma

Hello, I live in the Bay area and was wondering about what health insurance options are available for entrepreneurs. Any suggestions &#x2F; pointers would be greatly appreciated.
======
j2d3
This depends a lot on whether or not you have pre-existing conditions. If you
have none and are young (I assume you are), then you can shop individual plans
from the major providers and should be able to get one at a reasonable cost.
If you have any conditions, these could either price you out or make you
completely uninsurable, in which case you must wait until January when
individual plans will become available to everyone at reasonable prices
regardless of pre-existing conditions.

------
tildeequals
When my co-founder and I were the only full-time folks at our startup, we
subscribed to individual insurance plans with Blue Shield of California. We
had some high deductible plans so we were covered in case of a major accident
but had to pay our own way for everything else. I think it costed about $100
per person per month, which seemed like a steal. Fortunately, we did not end
up incurring any major medical expenses while on that plan.

~~~
pravda
Yeah, that $100/month rate for healthy young males is going bye-bye. I'd guess
equivalent coverage would be $250+ once Obamacare kicks in.

------
EliRivers
Move to a country that provides it.

I'm not speaking _completely_ in jest.

------
anandkulkarni
www.zenefits.com is the easiest way to get set up with insurance here. They're
free and will recommend the best few options based on your setup.

